# Mirror or no Mirror? Am I mean?



## LordCheeky (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, I have a rescue who will try to bite my hand when I reach in the cage. He has had a mirror in his cage from his previous owners who forced him to lead a very lonely, solitary life. I'm sure the mirror kept him sane. He stares in the mirror pretty much all the time.

My friend has tiels and said if I don't remove the mirror, he will never bond with me, just the "other bird." She said he will keep biting, too. She said I can put the mirror in later when we have mutual trust. 

So, I took the mirror out today. He screamed at the top of his lungs and now he's in despair. I feel terrible. I am trying to resist the temptation to put the mirror back but don't know if my friend is right. I don't want a hostile bird in the long run. 

I came here right away for advice, so please tell me what you would do!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have no clue, but maybe after having the mirror for so long it will be hard for him to get over not having it...would be like losing a friend I would guess... I also read where Tiels will bond with the image in the mirror, so haven't put one in Tikis cage.... 

I am sure someone with more experiance than I will have an answer....


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

The breeder where I got Spike from said mirrors can promote aggression. Spike was getting nippy near his new play gym and I noticed that there was a small mirror on it, so I took it off and he stoped being nippy. Once in a while I will sit him on my finger and let him look at himself in the mirror for a little bit but I will never put one in his cage.


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed when I had a mirror in the cage mine was more nippy........so I took it out.....

There is one that hangs on the play gym and when he goes by it he will squak and squak at it....he appears mad at it for whatever reason.........


----------



## LordCheeky (Jul 17, 2008)

I've noticed that it's a protection issue. It reminds me of the imaginary friends kids have. I tried to take it out yesterday and he just screamed bloody murder. I should have taken it out upon getting him from his jerky owners. They really manhandled him and he has no trust. 

I will take it out but I feel bad.


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

If he is that bad and you want to gradually get rid of it....maybe you can find a smaller different mirror to substitute and then after a couple days get rid of that.......


----------



## snowpikachu (Jul 20, 2008)

i think its better if you dont have a mirror


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't have mirrors in my birds cages either.  You can use it as an out of cage treat.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Little bill has a little mirror at the bottom of the cage, but he just taps his beak on it sometimes, he doesn't really care about it, neither does Earl!  The only thing Little Bill does to it is sneeze on it and make it dirty!


----------



## LordCheeky (Jul 17, 2008)

I took the mirror out and the transformation has been amazing. He's stopped nipping and is all lovey dovey to ME now! He just became a different bird within hours. I even took them off the toys, as well. He's become very calm and comfortable now in his new home. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad that he's settled down!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that he is doing well


----------



## Blaze9 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, my cage has two mirrors, I took one out to clean it, it was extreamly dirty from the prior owner who didn't care much for the bird =(. While cleaning it, I broke the plastic hinge which held it on the cage xDD. I should take the other one out too =O

~Blaze


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If the bird is alone he considers the mirror another bird. I would leave it in for him. By the way there is nothing wrong with direct sunlight. You just don't want to put them in a position where they can't escape from it. They can be kept outdoors in most places but require a shelter so they can get out of the sun or the wind or the rain. Mine are indoors so I provide them with full spectrum light. Even sun through a window loses something. It is important for them to be able to get vitamin D frim the sun so that they can absorb calcium which is important for good feather development.


----------

